# Remington recall on Model 700s



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companies/massive-785-million-recall-for-popular-us-gun/ar-BBgoPPI

Wow... +7.8 million guns affected. Bet it takes a very long time to get that back-log addressed.

I've never had an issue with any of my Model 700s.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have seen first hand a Remington model 700 discharge without pulling the trigger. This has been a known problem for years. I wonder why it has taken so long to finally do what is right. I won't purchase anything Remington. Quality has gone downhill over the years. The 870 shotguns are another example of that.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

This recall has been going on now since April of this year.

http://www.remington.com/pages/news... Arms Announces Voluntary Product Recall.aspx


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> This recall has been going on now since April of this year.
> 
> http://www.remington.com/pages/news-and-resources/press-releases/2014/Firearms/Remington%20Arms%20Announces%20Voluntary%20Product%20Recall.aspx


From the article it mentions that as a seperate recall with the XMP triggers:



> Meanwhile, Remington's replacement for the Walker trigger, dubbed the X-Mark Pro, has had issues of its own. _*Earlier this year, Remington recalled thousands of X-Mark Pro models manufactured since 2006*_, after determining that "excess bonding agent used in the assembly process" could cause the guns to unintentionally discharge. *But the company continued to resist a much broader action involving the 700 series rifles, until now*


This new recall is all produced M700's.

-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Quality has gone downhill over the years. The 870 shotguns are another example of that.


this!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I too had this happen to me. Luckily I was pointing down range at a rifle range and after the range master shut down the line and identified the problem I have never let my guns get dirty again. A dirty gun can malfunction.
My question, why were any of the barrels of the rifles in the fatal cases mentioned pointed at a human being? For hell sakes take some responsibility for your own actions. The person who had the rifle killed the other person involved not the rifle. Its sad it happened but come on people. Rule #1 is SAFETY and the first rule of safety is what???? Keep your muzzle pointed in a safe direction!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I dont need to worry about it. I replaced mine with Timneys.


----------



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a rifle that falls in this category... Does anyone have any experience getting them fixed? Time frames?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

when i checked into having mine done, its two weeks for them to send you a box, and then at least 12 weeks to get it back to you. you may be better off to get an "official gunsmith" or whatever it is that remington recognizes to do it.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Trying to remember how many different 700's I have had......18 seems right. Thousands of rounds down range, up range, cross range, long range, short range without a hiccup. Remington's low end sucks, their hight end is as good as it gets. Try to find someone who hates their Sendero.--------SS


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> Trying to remember how many different 700's I have had......18 seems right. Thousands of rounds down range, up range, cross range, long range, short range without a hiccup. Remington's low end sucks, their hight end is as good as it gets. Try to find someone who hates their Sendero.--------SS


preach brother


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Springville Shooter said:


> Trying to remember how many different 700's I have had......18 seems right. Thousands of rounds down range, up range, cross range, long range, short range without a hiccup. Remington's low end sucks, their hight end is as good as it gets. Try to find someone who hates their Sendero.--------SS


Cross Range.. Now thats gangster(?)!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

So what does the fix entail?? I have an early model 700 in a .222 Rem whose trigger pull I had reworked by a gunsmith years ago. It is a sweet shooting gun and one of my favorites. I've sent literally hundreds of rounds down the tube without experiencing any problems with unwanted discharges. I'm reluctant to have anyone mess with the trigger on this rifle if they are going to undo what I have already had done to it. 

I guess what I'm asking is if this fix is really necessary??


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Remington has agreed as a settlement to a law suit to replace *ALL THE TRIGGERS *on these rifles at their expense. What I read also says that if you replaced the trigger already that they would reimburse you for doing so, you may have to produce a receipt for that. But a judge still has to sign off on the agreement.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

So, it is EVERY 700 ever made at this point? Or is it only the ones that you cannot unload without taking the safety off?

I have 2 older 700's that were well outside the time frame of 2006. Neither one has ever had an issue with accidental discharge.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It depends on where you read your information from. One place says it is all model 700 series rifles manufactured and then the next place says that all the rifles manufactured after May 1, 2006-April 9, 2014. 

Just do some investigating yourself and if you are wondering contact Remington with your serial number.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Please, take the safe route......sell me your 700 at a discount price and put the money toward a new Savage. Since I'm such a nice guy, I will even buy your POS Leupold scope so you can get a fancy new Vortex like the gun counter guy says is the best. I consider this a public service and might even apply for tax exempt status.-------SS


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^^ +1


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.remington.com/pages/news...all-notice-Remington-model700-modelseven.aspx

From Remington's website, I haven't found anything about guns older than 2006.


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> Trying to remember how many different 700's I have had......18 seems right. Thousands of rounds down range, up range, cross range, long range, short range without a hiccup. Remington's low end sucks, their hight end is as good as it gets. Try to find someone who hates their Sendero.--------SS


I have a Sendero. But it no longer has an XMark Pro in it. Now I like it More. -Timney for me.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Fresh from Remington, not technically a recall

http://www.remington.com/pages/news-and-resources/press-releases/2014/firearms/remington%20correction%20of%20cnbc%20reporting.aspx


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

"This economic settlement provides an avenue for consumers, who have certain Remington rifles, to voluntarily have a new trigger installed." 

7.85 million potential trigger replacements is economical?


----------

